# Moving back to Spain



## misscouture2007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I'm 22 and am looking at moving back to Spain hopefully within the next year. I moved out to Benalmadena in 2011 with my mum but we moved back to the UK in September 2012 after losing my Dad very suddenly. I've since set up a life again in England but I'm so desperate to pack my bags and move back to Spain!!
I'm lucky enough to have inherited some money so am looking at going back out & buying a small place of my own preferably in Benalmadena as I know the area well, but would consider anywhere along the coast to set up my new life in Spain. I'm a qualified hairdresser & beautician so would be looking to find a salon to work in as soon as possible, but am aware this may take time!
Are there any places you guys would recommend as good places for young people to set up a home and hopefully find work? I am open to area's to consider so any suggestions would be much appreciated! 
Thanks in advance! X


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, don't blame you for wanting to come back but the economic crisis is much worse now than when you left. Andalucia has over 30% unemployment, including large numbers of young women who have trained as beauticians and hairdressers and willing to work for peanutes. So unless you already know a lot of people here who might give you a helping hand, you are gong to find it very difficult to get a job no matter how well-qualified you are.

Why don't you come over and rent somewhere for three months to see how the land lies?


----------



## CristiandelaTorre (Feb 26, 2015)

Let´s be positive, Benalmadena is great area, but could see more future to work in the Marbella Area
as lately I see economic movement. You could get job all year round.
Will recommend as always to rent before buying, so you can establish better, and find a job first.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CristiandelaTorre said:


> Let´s be positive, Benalmadena is great area, but could see more future to work in the Marbella Area
> as lately I see economic movement. You could get job all year round.
> Will recommend as always to rent before buying, so you can establish better, and find a job first.


Benal, Fuengirola, Marbella, Estapona........ they're all the same. Struggling to recover and locals looking for work

Jo xxx


----------



## CristiandelaTorre (Feb 26, 2015)

jojo said:


> Benal, Fuengirola, Marbella, Estapona........ they're all the same. Struggling to recover and locals looking for work
> 
> Jo xxx


In my modest opinion all are not the same. 
Winter occupancy by city reflects great differences.
Of course some locals are looking for work, but many others have jobs.
And these days commercial real estate in areas between Marbella And Estepona is experimenting a huge change.


----------



## misscouture2007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. I was considering moving out temporarily this summer to see how things are and to start my search for a job, and if things went well then plan to move over permanently.
I did wonder if Marbella would be classed as an easier area to find a job so maybe I'll start my search there at the moment. I only visited Marbella a few times previously, so would you say there are many English living there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

misscouture2007 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I was considering moving out temporarily this summer to see how things are and to start my search for a job, and if things went well then plan to move over permanently.
> I did wonder if Marbella would be classed as an easier area to find a job so maybe I'll start my search there at the moment. I only visited Marbella a few times previously, so would you say there are many English living there?


Martello is more expensive to live, but maybe find somewhere that's easily accessible. On the bus or train route and have a look along the whole Costa??!!?

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I live in the Benalmadena Costa & all I see is closed up shops & bars and more going into liquidation daily. Not seasonally closed, actually empty. Oh, some bright spark across the street from me (this would be the 4th in 18 months!) is going to have a go at opening up the bar that the previous 3 owners (that I know of!) couldn't make a go of! I wish him luck. He really is going to need it. Everyone here is scraping together a living. You might be able to get a job (of sorts) but whether it would pay enough to live on is another matter altogether. 
I lived in a country that I watched and felt grow economically in the 14 years I was there. Spain does not have that feel. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

misscouture2007 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I was considering moving out temporarily this summer to see how things are and to start my search for a job, and if things went well then plan to move over permanently.
> I did wonder if Marbella would be classed as an easier area to find a job so maybe I'll start my search there at the moment. I only visited Marbella a few times previously, so would you say there are many English living there?


How's your Spanish and what other languages do you speak? You'll have an even bigger problem finding work if you can only talk to English-speaking clients.


----------

